# Rossis Welt



## RR (11. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TnZZFEKVUaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/v/TnZZFEKVUaA&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&col  or2=0x6b8ab6


----------



## RR (11. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BbbLh3sJRqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/v/BbbLh3sJRqM&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&col  or2=0x6b8ab6


----------



## RR (11. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sciWYMnSwTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/v/sciWYMnSwTQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6 http://www.youtube.com/v/sciWYMnSwTQ&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6


----------



## RR (11. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUqdq_ayzZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/v/AUqdq_ayzZY&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6


----------



## RR (11. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IcegABn96Zc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


http://www.youtube.com/v/IcegABn96Zc&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6


----------



## RR (11. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGLCkR4MXCQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## noxious (11. August 2009)

*mehr will*


----------



## RR (11. August 2009)

noxious schrieb:


> *mehr will*


   Ja... aber hetzt mich nicht....


----------



## Atropa (11. August 2009)

RR schrieb:


> noxious schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *mehr will*
> ...


   ...und jetzt ?


----------



## Enisra (12. August 2009)

Atropa schrieb:


> RR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > noxious schrieb:
> ...


   und jetzt vielleicht?

hach ja
die Tanzszene war wirklich so ziemlich das beste was die PC Games je auf DVD gepresst hat
und man merkt, ihr hattet beim drehen auch viel Spaß


----------



## unterseebotski (12. August 2009)

Wann kommt der Spielfilm...?


----------



## Boesor (12. August 2009)

RR schrieb:


> noxious schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *mehr will*
> ...


   Zack zack, sonst holen wir Burtchen zurück!


----------



## BlackDead (12. August 2009)

Boesor schrieb:


> RR schrieb:
> 
> 
> > noxious schrieb:
> ...


 
Das wäre aber zu schön wenn wir das bewerkstelligen könnten.


----------



## RR (12. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=okgMS5UIdgY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (12. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zr71I7YeTIE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (12. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rFno4ruwMbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (14. August 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=66MuRWJkVfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.









__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAFA7XpYi6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Boesor (14. August 2009)

RR schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


   Die bislang geilste Folge!!!!   
Praktikanten quälen, sowas aber auch.


----------



## noxious (15. August 2009)

Boesor am 14.08.2009 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Die bislang geilste Folge!!!!


Ich fand den Dancer besser


----------



## RR (2. September 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PEz07EObQ_M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Mothman (2. September 2009)

ROFL...Full Metal Rossi.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (2. September 2009)

Hab mich sooo weggeschmissen, als Ich das gesehen hab. Spitze, Rossi!


----------



## unterseebotski (9. September 2009)

Oh mein Gott! 
...ich hab die PC Games nicht gekauft!


----------



## RR (9. September 2009)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott!
> ...ich hab die PC Games nicht gekauft!


Und mit welcher Entschuldigung?


----------



## unterseebotski (9. September 2009)

...lese eigentlich nur noch die PCGH - muss ich jetzt die Computec-Latrinen mit meiner Zahnbürste...?


----------



## RR (9. September 2009)

unterseebotski schrieb:


> ...lese eigentlich nur noch die PCGH - muss ich jetzt die Computec-Latrinen mit meiner Zahnbürste...?



Wie kommst du darauf, dass du eine Zahnbürste....


----------



## RR (6. Oktober 2009)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5XCJppQkoA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (5. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XCCIyKAKN8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (5. Januar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lwi9hT6EHg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Hunty (28. Januar 2010)

Und wo bleibt: Rossis Welt - Der Film ?


----------



## RR (5. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dasxURlOEXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (5. Februar 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5qatEUHZ94s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (7. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BRDTr21gNlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (7. April 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6mS0PRY227Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (19. Mai 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FfXfeG_nTEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (7. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5vySotGnNTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (8. Juni 2010)

Der Schlütter hat das so redegewandt vorgetragen, der hat wohl den Großteil der Leserbriefe selbst verfasst.  

BTW: Jetzt verstehe ich auch die Herangehensweise von Rossi bei der Beantwortung von Leserbriefen: Da staut sich der Zynismus und Sarkasmus bei solchen Leserbriefen auf und entlädt sich dann während der Beantwortung von halbwegs lesbaren Beiträgen, welche im Heft landen.


----------



## RR (6. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZlRsszYJSQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (4. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ZnjI9zex7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (27. August 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nJVst7-OAqw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (1. Oktober 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2UzVKIBF91g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RR (1. Dezember 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QkeyrBpWQNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (2. Dezember 2010)

Immer auf den Schütz!


----------



## W4r7h0g (8. Dezember 2010)

hmm .. mein ich das nur oder is die PCG wie das israelische militär??? voller hübscher frauen  .. auf jedenfall würd ich bei allen 3en ne gute stellung wählen >D


----------



## RR (5. Januar 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYqn0AFWlbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (6. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja wirklich sehr frech, was die da abziehen.
Werft sie auf den Poden:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WYmtBJy86Ko

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

